# Your favorite alcohol



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

What is your favorite type of alcohol if you drink alcohol and please comment about your drink of choice!


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

Whiskey, usually Johnnie Walker, however, Fireball is pretty good too.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

They all ****ing suck!


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Liquor. 

Whiskey, Vodka, Tequila.

My favorite Whisky is probably Maker's Mark. Favorite cocktail is White Russian (yes, seriously, haha)


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

I do not drink but I have always preferred liquor, straight-up. I make wine But i don't drink it, family and neighbors enjoy it. We should totally have the freedom to distill our own liquor, Damn tax's.

Pretty much any good liquor.
Hendrick's is the only Gin like.
Bourbon and Irish whiskey are great.
I'm a pollack so Vodka of course.
Cheap Mexican Brandy Or top-shelf Brandy.

I could spend all day in the liquor store


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Wine is probably my favorite. Seems to go well with my body. It gives me the least hangovers and the best buzz. 

I also like cocktails made with gin or vodka. Irish cream liqueur is nice too. 

Very rarely I get a craving for beer but it tends to make me sleepy before I get the chance to get drunk. The peeing gets exhausting too.

Bourbon, scotch, and whiskey disgust me. Tequila is for the most part gross. Well maybe margaritas are okay but mojitos taste soooo foul.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Whisky and rum


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Long drinks, vodka lime & soda.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I am a cider drinker.


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

I'd feel guilty drinking anything harder than wine. 
It's just too unhealthy.


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

Old habbits from MAOI medicine...
Cider and some beer...

But yeah... Buorbon, like when you have drank half a bottle and it start to taste good... 

Not so funny next day after you smoked 2packs of cigg and dihydrated...But you know this day is gonna be ****ty, just like last day...


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I just cant say no to a nice cold beer, its my go-to alcohol. I guess a vodka mix or a brandy on the rocks is alright too. I cant stand bourbon, ever since I first got wasted on it and spewed up.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

T800 said:


> I'd feel guilty drinking anything harder than wine.
> It's just too unhealthy.


Alcohol isn't unhealthy. _Too much_ alcohol is unhealthy.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Sorry, I didn't comment on why I like cider. I like a medium-dry cider because it is crisp, refreshing, but not too sweet. I like mixing my drinking up a bit as I get bored with drinking spirits or beer or wine, so I chop and change. So I throw in a cider occasionally.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Weeell, Belgian here, so of course: beer. Hardly a day without it.
And also straight liquors, mostly scotch and whiskey.
Cocktails made with gin or bourbon. (vodka and vermouth belong in the bin)
Would only drink wine if there was nothing else.
Liquor mixed with soda? Absynthe? Tequila? No.. just no.
Have also dabbled in homebrewed moonshine but.. let's just say it's not for everyday.


----------



## Doritos (Dec 15, 2013)

Newcastle.


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

Euripides said:


> Weeell, Belgian here, so of course: beer. Hardly a day without it.
> And also straight liquors, mostly scotch and whiskey.
> Cocktails made with gin or bourbon. (vodka and vermouth belong in the bin)
> Would only drink wine if there was nothing else.
> ...


Sweet i heard you have beer as strong as 21% alcohol or so... But whats the normal %... Like if your at a bar or a reasturant and just order a beer...


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Cider


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

watertouch said:


> Sweet *i heard you have beer as strong as 21%* alcohol or so... But whats the normal %... Like if your at a bar or a reasturant and just order a beer...


That's insane! Special Brew is 'only' 9% and it tastes foul and one is enough to make me feel relaxed and content.


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Whiskey of the hard liquors.

And beer... well I brew my own so of course I like it.


----------



## gamlino (Dec 18, 2013)

istayhome said:


> What is your favorite type of alcohol if you drink alcohol and please comment about your drink of choice!


I hae podagra and have to be careful what i drink .. I have to buy 200 EUR bottles of merlot from Chile ...


----------



## bobdylan45 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Sober*

Hi not touched a drop in 26years , i'm a very happy man , x


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

bobdylan45 said:


> Hi not touched a drop in 26years , i'm a very happy man , x


Then imagine how happy you'd be if you did drink.

I drank like a fish when i was young, we all did, nothing beats the excitement and danger you felt when drinking as a young teen, thinking of ways to get drink, sneaking off to a place to drink, trying to hide it when you went home....oh the glory years.

I stopped drinking around 16, until around a few months ago, when i moved into my own place.
I only drink at weekends, watching a movie or playing a game, i don't socially.
It feels like im starting all over again, everything is new and the most exciting thing is the curiosity and trying new drinks every weekend to see what they taste like.

So far, my favorite would have to be HobGoblins and Coors Light.
I find most of the lagers and beers ive drank so far to be very similar, with only subtle differences, but those two really stand out for having a distinct taste.

Last night i tried some Southern Comfort with cherry cola and found it delicious and way too easy to drink.
Kahlua in some milk was also really nice, its like a cold coffee, frappacino i think they're called.

I tried Guinness recently too and thought that was nice and dark.

Like a good wine but hate whiskey and vodka, ugghhh.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

jameson whisky with mixer or ice, corona or guinness this is mostly what I drink if I'm drinking, obviously not all at the same time....


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

When I did drink I always got either vodka or rum.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Franzia chardonnay in a 5L box

Beer has too many calories & hard liquor tastes like gasoline.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

watertouch said:


> Sweet i heard you have beer as strong as 21% alcohol or so... But whats the normal %... Like if your at a bar or a reasturant and just order a beer...


Samuel Adams produces a special, limited Beer with 28% abv They say " We have developed a special ninja yeast that sneaks in there and is able to make much more alcohol than normal. Our Utopias Beer is special and only sold in very limited batches with an unset price (means expensive as hell)"



Steve-300 said:


> That's insane! Special Brew is 'only' 9% and it tastes foul and one is enough to make me feel relaxed and content.
> 
> yeah, 9% just doesn't do it for me. No just kidding. Have you been to certain counties in the Midwest and South that have the 321 laws? They only sell alcohol that has a maximum strength of 3.21% I learned it the hard way. My buddies and got a rack of Miller High Life (the Champagne of beers)? Once we were three beers in, we looked at each other and said, "Hey none of us have a buzz, What's going on?" The worst is the dry counties. Damn. I was traveling by bicycle and couldn't find me no booze for days. I had a fat sack of weed, but that wasn't the best idea in Kentucky and Virginia.





beli mawr said:


> Whiskey of the hard liquors.
> 
> And beer... well I brew my own so of course I like it.


Nice, I started out brewing beer. But I farm a tn of fruit so I ferment that with champagne yeast, making some strong wine and allegedly Batches of brandy...



gamlino said:


> I hae podagra and have to be careful what i drink .. I have to buy 200 EUR bottles of merlot from Chile ...


What do you have to be careful of so that you buy a very high end merlot from Chile (where they produce many great wines.



MuckyMuck said:


> Then imagine how happy you'd be if you did drink. :
> 
> I drank like a fish when i was young, we all did, nothing beats the excitement and danger you felt when drinking as a young teen, thinking of ways to get drink, sneaking off to a place to drink, trying to hide it when you went home....oh the glory years.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I first drank at 6, when I smoked weed and did shrooms (all extremely briefly). Then I drank a few more times at 10, when first slung my dick into a chick. Then from 16 to 22 I drank quiet a bit. Then I drank again heavily for several years. a year. I quit drinking about three years ago because it really made me more depressed. But just a month ago I was given some rum so I started drinking whiskey ever now and then. Besides, it's the holiday's!


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

you do realize that drinking while on psychiatric medication is quite obviously counter productive. referring here to anti-depressants and mood stabilizers, mainly.

as such, i dont think its all too responsible to continually promote drinking alcohol while taking medication the way ive noticed you do on many of your posts. there are many young and impressionable people who take these medications. lets try not to forget them. im going to recommend this gets moved to the just for fun forum or something.

having said that, my favorite is vodka for getting drunk. beer for taste. but i havent drank in a couple months or more.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Wine is probably my favorite. Seems to go well with my body. It gives me the least hangovers and the best buzz.
> 
> I also like cocktails made with gin or vodka. Irish cream liqueur is nice too.
> 
> ...


Same on all counts. I like wine, vodka and gin. I love beer and always have, but drinking much of it isn't practical for the reasons you mentioned. Hate tequila. Trying hard to train myself to like whiskey, but it isn't working well yet. I'll get there.

I dislike anything sweet, it usually just makes me feel sick.


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Well I don't drink anymore, but when I did I always liked: jagermeister, stella, carlsberg & cherry lambrini :um

I used to love vodka&redbull but I went off that once I drunk 2 bottles whilst on my second week of antibiotics & an empty stomach. You can guess how that ended lol.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

JayDontCareEh said:


> I'd really like to try one of those, they look pretty tasty.


It's really sweet and creamy (Half & Half + Kahlua) Kind of tastes like a hard coffee with milk. make sure you get it with good Vodka like Ketel One or something.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Rum. Soo good.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Beer mostly. Sometimes wine. Nothing fancy.
I am not much of an alcohol enthusiast.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

I enjoy beers and ciders the most. Vodka is good too.

Wines and liqueurs - blergh!


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

watertouch said:


> Sweet i heard you have beer as strong as 21% alcohol or so... But whats the normal %... Like if your at a bar or a reasturant and just order a beer...


If you'd go up to the bartender and hold up your pinkie signalling you'd like "a beer" (pro-tip) you'll mostly get something that's equivalent to a Stella or Hoegaarden, so around 5%. But if you're really out to drink, you'll get the 'beer beers' like the medieval abbey ones, or local specialties, etc. which are mostly up around 7-9% and above but below 14-ish %. It's not that uncommon for bars to have up to 100+ kinds of beer so there's always something new to try out. I think the heaviest commercial Belgian beer is/was around 25% but that's quite the rare exception.

I feel kinda bad for you Swedes though. I went out drinking in Malmö. Paid about 60-70 SEK for a beer! D: What's the cheapest beer you can get in Systembolaget btw? Never been.


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Well I love beer. Mmmmmmm beer. Also, wine ( but only red wine).Vodka -yes. And gin (with or without tonic). ohh, AND some amazing thing I just can't translate - trauktinė (basically, this home made heavenly beverage is vodka+berries+herbs+spices and whatever the maker can think of. No two trauktinės ever tastes the same)

I can't really think of anything I don't like. Or no actually, there is something. Advocaat (and all the other overly sweet, bleeegh-texture liqueurs) . OMG no.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

The only alcohol I've consumed in the last 4 years or so is sake so I'll go with that.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Vodka is good, makes me all warm inside.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

aquilla said:


> Well I love beer. Mmmmmmm beer.


:high5


----------



## wraith (Feb 22, 2010)

Gin and tonic with a slice of lime or cucumber.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Brandy and Porto.

Southern Comfort and Cognac are kind of good too.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ In general, whiskey on the rocks ~ For shots Jagermeister
~ For beer I have a list of favourites & occasionally I try new ones to see if they are worthy of being added to my list
~ For a treat in the heart of summer heat a Baileys Shiver


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Haven't had any in a long time.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

or this. Which I haven't had in a while either.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

I go through phases but lately it's been all about the whiskey. Especially bourbon, sweet nectar of the American heartland...










Picked up a bottle of this a couple weeks back, been quite enjoying it.​


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Mostly beer these days and sometimes wine with dinner. Molson Canadian is a good, cheap beer.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

It used to be Galen's 151 vodka cause it's quick and right to the point, but now my favorite is smoky mezcal. It's a nice high.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Although I haven't tried many alcoholic beverages. :b


----------



## BoBooBoo (May 15, 2012)

Usually Stocked at home: Mike's Hard Lemonade, twisted tea, vodka & amaretto. 

On the rare chance I actually go somewhere: mixed drinks, screwdrivers, Alabama Slammers. A local restaurant used to make an old favorite, a Root Beer Barrel "Candy-tini", it was root beer vodka, root beer, sugar syrup & amaretto. I think I'd kill to have one of those again.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Had some of this a while ago.


----------



## ShyGirl Ireland (Mar 31, 2013)

during the week if i'm in the pub for 1 or 2 i'll have a Guinness because i find it easy to drink and like the taste but if i'm out for more than that or going to a club i drink ether vodka or captain morgan with a dash of white. i find stout can be bit heavy for a night out.
when i can i love tia maria and baileys mixed and sometimes Irish mist is a really nice drink but i haven't see it around lately. 
i can't seem to drink alcohol that's fizzy and i don't like having to drink a big amount or feel full so that's why i choose these drinks cz they go down smooth and i don't need to drink much.


----------



## pitifultunic (Apr 8, 2013)

Mostly cider, kopparberg and magners but im not a big fan of beer, they taste funny to me.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I could go for some Cap'n right now.


----------



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

Irish Whiskey


----------



## Moon Thief (Oct 23, 2011)

Rum, whiskey, or vodka


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Jameson Irish whiskey
Corona beer
Most good quality vodkas 
Shiraz red wines ( to suit my taste ) 
Bunderberg rum 
These are a few of my favourite things .


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Vodka because it mixes well with everything.
Beer because beer is good, beer is good. and stuff.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Gin, Vodka, Vermouth, Korn, Chianti, Bourbon, Pisco, Tequila, Calvados, Kir, Sherry


----------



## Dresden (Dec 18, 2013)

_*Jack Daniels and with dry ginger!.
Though admittedly it makes me act very unladylike.
*_


----------



## cyanide444 (Oct 20, 2013)

Liquor only. I don't really like beer. Vodka, rum and whiskey are my favorites.


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

Whiskey. Wild Turkey and Maker's Mark are both pretty good without being insanely expensive. 

I hate mixed drinks and all other liquors, especially tequila. Nasty stuff right there.


----------



## LittleTortillaBoy (Dec 20, 2013)

Vodka is one of my favorites.can disguise it in a water bottle


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't have a favourite, but Vodka seems to be the easiest for me to drink.


----------



## MoonlightSky (Mar 24, 2012)

Anything from vodka, wine to beer. All of which I'll be drinking a LOT of in the next 24 hours.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I love wine and the stereotypical chick drinks. 
I also like liquor, but not extremely strong liquor because I don't really like the smell. Mixed drinks are best, that way I don't have to taste the straight alcohol. uke
And beer is absolutely a no go for me. The only way I'll drink it is if I'm already buzzed and so the taste doesn't bother me.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

This should be back in the Medication section.


----------

